# Westminster Seminary California



## lightandheat (Oct 8, 2008)

Two questions:

1) For those who currently attending or are now alumni: your thoughts on WSCal?
2) Any advice on how to live as a seminary student in California with the cost of living so high?

Blessings,
Danny


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Danny,

I am an alumnus but I'll address question #2.

It's quite manageable. I just looked at a database and from 1982-2005 no less than 685 students did it.

Some costs are proportionately higher (rent and fuel) but wages are also higher to compensate so it's like stepping into a stream. 

Some costs are lower (heating/ac). For example, if one lives within a mile or two of campus, one can walk or bicycle 12 months a year. That's not possible many other places. For much of the year one doesn't really need heating or AC. Some foods are less expensive here. When I was a student here the supermarkets used double and triple coupons and we actually made money a few times at the market. She still uses coupons faithfully.

You should contact the seminary's financial aid coordinator, whom I know very well. She's a genius at saving money. About 50% of our students receive student loans. Many of our students receive financial support from their congregations. When I was a student here in the early-mid 80s my (then) denomination, the Reformed Church in the US, paid my tuition and gave me a little book money. We had no children so my blessed wife worked as a Christian school teacher so we didn't have to borrow.

Many students now stretch their MDiv program to four years. This allows them to take fewer hours and to absorb more of the material. Some work part time and combine that with financial aid from WSC, their congregation or some other source (family, friends, supporters). 

Some couples have rented a house together or small groups (of 4) of single men have rented a house together and that makes rent quite manageable. Remember that, in Escondido, the outdoors is effectively another room for much of the year. Some students turned their garage into a study. Two or three female students recently bought a condo to share. In an more ordinary housing market a few students over the years have bought houses, held them for a few years and sold them at a profit. The market was down in '97 when we came and it's down again now, but typically houses in So California appreciate quickly and demand is usually high. 

There are certain apartments (or blocks of them) that have been rented by WSC students for years and handed down from one graduating class to the next. We have supporters in the area who also provide housing to sem students are a reasonable rate.

Students also serve as paid interns in some congregations or receive other forms of support from local congregations.

As I say, check with our financial aid coordinator, with Christa Haeck (pron. "heck") 760 480 8474) or with Mark MacVey. They'll know more.



lightandheat said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) For those who currently attending or are now alumni: your thoughts on WSCal?
> 2) Any advice on how to live as a seminary student in California with the cost of living so high?
> ...


----------



## Poimen (Oct 8, 2008)

From a WSCAL alumni:

1) Excellent. Highly recommended. If I had to do it all over again I would go to WSCAL.

2) Find a cheap apartment or house to rent (the latter with several students). This is possible through the generosity of local Christian people (contacted through the seminary administration and/or local congregations). I even know one couple that stayed for free in exchange for being the 'caretakers'. 

You could also decide not to own a car though you would be one of the few that don't. I always lived close enough to the seminary to bike and church was only a 'hitchhike' (read: a ride from a fellow seminary student) away if you worship in town. I went grocery shopping with my roommate and when I needed a car (which was rare) I could borrow a fellow student's vehicle. And if you want to go out and have fun, well, you don't have time or money for that anyways. 

Living cheap also means simply paying for seminary and living expenses for three-four years. I had no tv, cell phone, internet access, or any other modern luxury.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 8, 2008)

A couple of other things:

There is high-speed wireless (and wired) internet access on campus for students.

Local families also provide for students in various ways and the OPC presbytery provides food every thanksgiving.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2008)

Something that WCal may want to consider: At Puritan Reformed Seminary there is a food bank (we call it the little store) which is stocked with new food and household items every Tuesday. It is open for all students (and families) to use. Many of the students ONLY live off of the free food provided at the little store. 

This would help cut some costs out as well- but you need a number of church volunteers to run it as well. 

Hope it works out to go to WCal! What a blessing!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Nathan,

I think we have one or have had. I know there's been a clothing exchange and there are regular clothing donations. I'll forward this to the Student Assoc.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 8, 2008)

As an outsider and non-alum, I think that WSC has the most impressive group of Reformed scholars and pastors around, as well as the most solid academic program.


----------



## jonmo (Oct 8, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> As an outsider and non-alum, I think that WSC has the most impressive group of Reformed scholars and pastors around, as well as the most solid academic program.



I got that impression as well but I am not a theologian and base it mainly on the views of a friend who attended WSC. Without wishing to take the discussion off-topic, are there big differences in the theological stance/academic rigour of WSC compared to Westminster TS near Philly?


----------



## JJF (Oct 8, 2008)

Danny,

Westminster in California is a fine place to study. The academics are challenging and rewarding, and the friendships that you make here will be lasting. In addition the professors are exceptional. They are driven to do research and that makes their classes more intriguing and insightful. For example, Dr. Horton just had an enlightening discussion of the differences between the Eastern Church's concept of energy and the Western's concept of essence. I will not tell you why that is significant and crucial, but many students were impressed with it. There are many cases and instances of this type of learning, but this particular one was most recent. You will find yourself stretched intellectually, which will cause you to grow on so many levels. 

You will also find that our professors are unashamed of Reformed orthodoxy, and they are interested in recapturing it for the church today. If you are going to be a minister in a Reformed Church, you need to learn these important categories well so you can teach it to the church, which is yearning for solid, biblical teaching. Yes, Reformed categories are not determined _a priori_ as some want to argue. They arise out of Scripture. 

The student community is a conglomerate of many perspectives and that makes for interesting debates and thoughtful discussions. I grew up in a Pentecostal Church (Dr. Godfrey is the only Reformed expert on Aimee Semple McPherson--the founder of my former church), and therefore it was nice to experience the various differences and emphases between the OPC, PCA, CRC, URC, broadly evangelical churches, and the Reformed Baptists. The differences are sometimes small and sometimes great, but I found it helpful to gain a better appreciation for the diversity in the Reformed world. I have also established many contacts that would not have been available to me had I not came here. Westminster has created some promising opportunities for me.

The faculty is very accessible and available. I have had many closed-door conversations with professors. This proximity is something that distant education cannot achieve. To be able to have a face-to-face conversation with a Hebrew, Greek, or Systematic's scholar and to ask personalized questions to him over a sandwich or a beverage is a special treat at Westminster. A couple of professors helped me to sort through my future goals and have provided me with valuable information and contacts. I also was evacuated from my home last October during the fires and I had contracted the shingles. The professors were very concerned. They prayed for me, gave me phone calls, and helped me with some potential financial difficulties. The Westminster faculty really does care for its student body. The professors care about our education, our family, and our personal problems and challenges. There is a tremendous amount of empathy and love. 

The financial question is a little harder, but ultimately you will be able to do it if you want to. It may take a little more time and struggle than you expect, but you have to do a cost/benefit analysis. For me, it boiled down to these questions. Is Westminster Seminary in California worth what it will cost me? Is it a quality education? Will it help me achieve my goals _well_? I originally came here to be a pastor, so two of my questions then were, will Westminster California give me the tools to be the best pastor possible, and, if I do not go into the ministry, will it help me succeed in other goals? The answer for me was yes, and I have done well financially. Even if I didn't, it would be worth it. 

The weather is conducive to poor man's transportation. The sun is always out, and there are days when you will want it to rain; however, it will allow you to walk or to ride a bike or motorcycle. I ride a motorcycle and it only costs me 10 dollars a week. You can eat cheap. It is feasible to live in Southern California cheap. I am sure if you contact Christa, she will put you in contact with struggling seminarians. They would be happy to address your individual concerns over the phone.



The most important thing that you need to know is that Westminster California fosters an atmosphere where you will grow intellectually and, as a consequence, spiritually. The church needs men like that!

All my best,
Joshua

P.S. You should also check out this website: Westminster Seminary California admissions


----------



## tricialynnb (Oct 8, 2008)

WSCAL is an amazing community! Love it! I am one of 6 or so girls on campus and I thoroughly enjoy the atmosphere and the community. The professors are some of the most loving, pastoral people I have ever encountered. On another note, the classes are very demanding and both intellectually and spiritually rewarding. 

I rent an apt. with two other girls at sem. and we always carpool. Most people rent rooms, granny flats, or apartments in the area. Southern California may seem expensive, but we all have our tricks to keep the cost of living low.


----------

